# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Yii Framework >  ارائه پروژه بدون نیاز به نصب در سیستم دوم

## Louai_M

با سلام

اگه بخواهیم پروژه خودمون که روی سیستم خودمون نصب کردیم مثلاً wamp رو نصب کردیم تمامی راه انداز های مورد نیاز حالا بخواهیم پروژه رو برای یک نفر دیگه ارائه بدیم روی سیستم خودش ولی راه انداز ها رو نصب نکنیم و یک کل پروژه در قالب یک فایل ارائه بدیم آیا روشی هست کدها رو هم لازم نباشه ببریم (پروژه با yii2)

----------

